

PaCanvas (BETA) - Pac-Man clone in HTML5 - matheusbn

Hi all,<p>Just a project that I&#x27;ve been working on!<p>It&#x27;s not finished yet: I&#x27;ll change&#x2F;add touch movement by sliding across the screen, and sometimes the green enemy can go on &quot;forbidden&quot; places.<p>I&#x27;ll fix that when I have time. But anyway I&#x27;d like to know what you think so far!<p>Try it: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;mazeware.com&#x2F;games&#x2F;html5&#x2F;pacanvas&#x2F;pacanvas.html<p>Compatibility:<p>Desktop: Chrome and Firefox
Android: (Tested on Galaxy Tab 3 and Native Browser)<p>Thanks,<p>Matheus.
======
timmm
Well done.

~~~
matheusbn
thanks timmm!

------
penguinlinux
Very nice

~~~
matheusbn
Thanks penguinlinux

